# Dark under eye circles



## AWhite88 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi All-

Just wondering if anyone has heard of or tried either of these under eye creams. The first one is HYDROXATONE - hydroxatone.com and the second on is HYDROLYZE Hydrolyze - hydroxeye.com . I keep hearing things about both of these on the radio but before i try one (probably the hydrolyze) i wanted to get some feed back from someone that has actually used it.

Thanks!


----------



## glamadelic (Aug 5, 2007)

HAven't tried either of them, sorry! I have bad undereye circles, too and would like to get rid of them!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't heard of these. What problem are you wanting to deal with? Dark circles, bags, fine lines? Different creams do different things. Maybe someone can suggest a different one they've tried that works.

EDIT*** OOooppsss...I just reread the thread title!! LOL...sorry about that. I've heard Teamine Eye Complex is good. I bought some, but haven't tried it yet because I'm trying to use up what I have open already. (I'm funny about that). It got very good reviews on SkinStore.com. Have you tried checking their site or drugstore.com for reviews?? hth


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

havent tried that--bit wary of trying things for under eyes...some people i know tried using some creams n the circles actually worse...not tried anything since then...


----------



## twistedrose (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not sure if you get Benefit over there but their eye cream really helped me! Mine are quite bad... maybe its also due to me drinking more water than i would normally do!!!


----------



## Dreama (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never heard of them, but my mom uses this stuff called Charmonix. She swears by it and you buy it from local reps sort of like Mark Kay. Google it and see if there are any representatives in your area.


----------



## pebbles81 (Aug 9, 2007)

i am trying prolighten right now. i think there is a slight improvement. i won't be rebuying though...gonna try the clinique eye one next


----------



## albosil (Aug 9, 2007)

Grated potatoes in a cheese cloth applied to teh underye area is supposed to help lighten it.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a coworker who told me that she started putting coffee grounds under her eyes to get rid of dark circles.It worked because she always had them and now she doesnt.


----------



## speedy (Aug 11, 2007)

I've been using Clinique's All About Eyes Rich for 3 weeks now and it's starting to make a difference to my dark circles. They are still there, but are definitely lighter than they used to be.


----------



## cal4ever (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *twistedrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not sure if you get Benefit over there but their eye cream really helped me! Mine are quite bad... maybe its also due to me drinking more water than i would normally do!!! Sorry, I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I also have horrible dark eye circles. You mention that you use Benefit, which Benefit eye cream do you use? I went to Sephora and they recommended that I try one of 2 eye creams -- one was to prevent puffiness and dark eye circles and the other was specifically for eye circles. Any tips would be great. Thanks!


----------



## twistedrose (Aug 12, 2007)

The one for eye circles! I think its called eye con. Let me have a look at my small tub! Yeah thats it, you have to be persistant morning and night! A little goes a long way though.


----------



## winnipb (Aug 13, 2007)

I was trying to find something similar on Sephora's website and came a cross their best selling product made by Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Cream. Then I looked for reviews on it and it does have alot of good reviews. I think I am going to try it.


----------



## cal4ever (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *twistedrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The one for eye circles! I think its called eye con. Let me have a look at my small tub! Yeah thats it, you have to be persistant morning and night! A little goes a long way though. Thanks!! I'll try it for myself!


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry I have never tried either of them.


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Pretty,

Have you found a cream that works yet?


----------



## xomeesh428ox (Aug 15, 2007)

i have dark circles from allergies even when i get enough sleep. =[


----------



## clairejhon (Nov 20, 2012)

i have been suffering from same diseases and idiotically i tried many of different brands and because of it sometimes it got worst then i start using home remedies like tea bags,cucumber and all other as my mom told me.sometime you dont need to spend a single penny you just have to think what exactly you need for those circles and whatever.


----------



## morgan1234 (Nov 28, 2012)

hey, I use HealGel Eye for my eyes.  I have always ALWAYS had dark circles and fine lines everysince I hit puberty.  I came across this brand in Liberty and a couple of my friends had raved about the Intensive being amazing for strech marks, it had gotten some great press ect..difficult to find a brand that you can trust! however, after a couple of days of use my fine lines are practically invisble! I no longer wear concealer under my eyes which is something I would never evre have done before!  I know you can buy it online on there website, not sure if I am allowed to post the website on here but here you go anyway /)   I hope it works as well as it has done for me! I cant begin to desicribe how happy I am to have found the product!

Links removed


----------



## SarahT1987 (Oct 28, 2013)

i haven't use that .But i used Revitol cream and i got very good result.i was very stressed about my dark circle and wrinkles. It cleared both.


----------



## Evlin (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, I haven't tried Hydroxytone but I read lots of reviews of hydrolyze eye cream. Actually, my mom wanted to try it and that's why I did research. It's a good eye cream and contains 3 main ingredients such as Biophytex, Eyelisse and Dermox SRC. These components helps to get rid of under eye bags and minimize the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles. The main thing is, it claims to work in just 8 weeks but my mom have been using it and now its 10th week but still her fine lines and wrinkles are the same (no improvement). It only reduces puffy eyes and moisturizes very well. I hope it will work for fine lines and wrinkles too.


----------

